
RFind: Extreme Localization for Billions of Items - adunk
https://www.media.mit.edu/projects/rfid-localization/overview/
======
adunk
The full paper, which was published at MobiCom 2017, is available here:
[http://www.mit.edu/~fadel/papers/RFind-
paper.pdf](http://www.mit.edu/~fadel/papers/RFind-paper.pdf)

